# at Hilton Hawaiian Village now, any questions?



## nonutrix (Dec 25, 2007)

We are presently at HHV. The latest news:

- HGVC is offering a special promotion for owners, take a 60 minute tour and receive $150 Hilton bucks or 30,000 HHonors points.
- the lagoon opening is on hold for now.  It is fully visible, but is barricaded from use by a wire fence.  It is beautifully manicured and landscaped, but the water appears to be full of algae - probably not the look Hilton had in mind after spending millions of $$$ to upgrade.   Everyone says that it will open next month for sure, but in my opinion it has a pump problem that I can't imagine would be corrected that quickly.  However, I might be totally wrong.
- HGVC has added an owner's reception on Monday night since we were here in June.  The typical HGVC reception that we've been to in the other resorts -live music, snacks, drinks, door prizes.  The room was packed to capacity with each family sitting at tables.  The set-up was not conducive for mixing and meeting people.
- the Grand Waikikian, as I reported last month, is at least up to the 30th floor of construction.
- when new locations were discussed at the tour, we were told that Hilton is working hard for Maui and Kauai, but no news.

That's all I can think of for now.  Let me know if anyone has any questions that I can try to answer.

Merry Christmas

nonutrix


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 25, 2007)

We're planning to be there for our 2nd week of Hawaii during Spring Break...week one at Bay Club.   This will be our first time for both locations.   As you are at HHV:

1) What to do with 17 y/o  males?  I've got two and it would be great to know where to send them from the start so they don't waste time being dumb and complaining.  

2) We are hoping to avoid paying the $25/day parking fee by renting a mini-van either on site...or as someone had suggested from the enterprise car rental place was close by.  Can you confirm for us how readily available they are for a one or two day rental and who is the company at HHV?

3) Inexpensive (but good) places to eat?   Family of 5 can cost a fortune...but I'm already hearing from my wife she doesn't want to be locked in to cooking all the time.  I'm a aquatic head so while I say I'm willing to help out cook, reality is I'm usually in the water much of the time.  Any nearby places that won't cost us an arm and a leg you can recommend.

4) Scuba Diving & Surfing are my two big activities...looking for local rental places &/or dive operators who you or others recommend there.

Oh...and see if you can find time for yourself while still there!!!!!


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 25, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> We're planning to be there for our 2nd week of Hawaii during Spring Break...week one at Bay Club.   This will be our first time for both locations.   As you are at HHV:
> 
> 1) What to do with 17 y/o  males?  I've got two and it would be great to know where to send them from the start so they don't waste time being dumb and complaining.
> 
> ...



Let's see...

1.) At HHV, send your kids to the beach with bathing suits on, sunscreen (that you've purchased at home), and something to throw, such as a frisbee; things will take care of themselves.  This always works for our teenage son - in no time he has new friends from all over the world!

2.) The parking is $20/day for self park and very convenient.  We find that there is so much to do on Oahu that is not within walking distance that we want a car everyday.  However, there is a Hertz located on the property in the Tapa tower.  I'll try to get a direct number from them and put it in a later post - they are closed today.  

3.)  Our favorite cheap and teen friendly places are:

 Moose McGillicudy's within walking distance of HHV.  If you go to the website, this place looks like a strip club.  I removed the link for that reason.  Upstairs is a bar and dance floor which I have never seen.  The downstairs restaurant is family and teen friendly in the early hours of the evening.  I have never been there later than about 8:00 PM, so I can not speak for later.  Good food at reasonable prices.  


Also, if you like to eat every kind of Asian food on the planet _with locals_, try the food court at Ala Moana Mall.  This is a five minute drive or a fifteen minute walk from HHV.

For Hawaiian fast food, try Zippy's.  There are several on Oahu.  Most, but not all, have a take-out with eat-in tables on one side of the building, and on the other side, a sit down waitress service.  These are mostly driving distance from HHV.  See for more info, http://www.zippys.com/

For a very inexpensive breakfast, try Wailana Cafe at the intersection of Kalia Rd and Ala Moana, literally across the street from the entrance of HHV.  Give this place a miss for other meals.

4.)  My husband and son are both scuba divers.  Husband has been a diver for about 50 years.  They have used many dive companies on Oahu - some with conditions he considered dangerous - and found that he liked Mac with the Honolulu Dive Co. the best.  He charges $95/person for a two tank dive on a roomy boat.  Unlike some of the others, he will not go out if the conditions are rough or murky.  My husband likes the wreck dives the best on Oahu.  Mac's number is 808-220-0577 or 808-225-6004.  On the Big Island, they use the dive company through the booking desk at the Waikoloa Hilton.  I think it is called, "Red Sail".

4a.)  Surfing, I can't help you with, but I can say that there are stands offering lessons all along Waikiki beach.  

I'll get back to you on a number for the HHV Hertz.

Good luck!

nonutrix


----------



## jeff-linda (Dec 25, 2007)

We will be at the HHV and the Bay Club next month.  Do they have beach towels and hair dryers?


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 26, 2007)

jeff-linda said:


> We will be at the HHV and the Bay Club next month.  Do they have beach towels and hair dryers?



HHV, yes to both.

Bay Club, don't know.  HGVC Waikoloa, yes to both.

nonutrix


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 26, 2007)

Concerning the new pool at the Grand Waikikian, I've heard conflicting stories. Do you know who will get to use it? Will it be available to anyone at HHV, or just to the 3 HGVC resorts, or just to the Grand Waikikian?


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 26, 2007)

dvc_john said:


> Concerning the new pool at the Grand Waikikian, I've heard conflicting stories. Do you know who will get to use it? Will it be available to anyone at HHV, or just to the 3 HGVC resorts, or just to the Grand Waikikian?



I asked the same question myself.  The answer was that the details are still being worked out.  The speculation was that it would be for the Grand Waikikian and Lagoon Towers only, but it was stressed that the final decisions have not been made yet, and this was only speculation at this point.  

My personal opinion only:  That it should not be available to the hotel guests since that would take away from the experience for the TS owners and guests.  I understand it being opened to the Lagoon Tower since it no longer has its own pool.  However, if it is opened up to the guests of Kalia Tower, then where is the incentive to pay the higher point structure for the new tower if the pool amenities are essentially the same?

nonutrix


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 26, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 1.) At HHV, send your kids to the beach with bathing suits on, sunscreen....
> 
> ...



All of this is very helpful to us...thank you!    The only other question was whether enterprise car rental is really just across the road from the entrance to HHV?   As were from LA we're very accustomed to having a car...but I hate to think I need to pay another $120 -$140 just for the privalege of parking it there.   I'm thinking we might cluster our car outings over a couple of days and do a handful of single day rentals...or at least explore it and see if we can save the extra $$ doing so.

Oh, btw I've been a certified diver for 25 years myself...I truely appreciate what you said about dive operators and the recommendations you made!!!


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 26, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> All of this is very helpful to us...thank you!    The only other question was whether enterprise car rental is really just across the road from the entrance to HHV?   As were from LA we're very accustomed to having a car...but I hate to think I need to pay another $120 -$140 just for the privalege of parking it there.   I'm thinking we might cluster our car outings over a couple of days and do a handful of single day rentals...or at least explore it and see if we can save the extra $$ doing so.
> 
> Oh, btw I've been a certified diver for 25 years myself...I truely appreciate what you said about dive operators and the recommendations you made!!!



You are very welcome!

On Enterprise, I'll check when I go out.

On renting a car, play with the numbers, you might find that weekly rates will trump a few daily rate - we do.

Haven't forgotten the Hertz number, will get it for you!

nonutrix


----------



## linsj (Dec 26, 2007)

dvc_john said:


> Concerning the new pool at the Grand Waikikian, I've heard conflicting stories. Do you know who will get to use it? Will it be available to anyone at HHV, or just to the 3 HGVC resorts, or just to the Grand Waikikian?



I was told earlier this month when I was there that it will be for Waikikian and Lagoon Towers only since the Lagoon pool is gone and Kalia Tower has its own pool. When Lagoon had its own pool, it was exclusively for people staying there; only keys from that tower opened the gate.

I also asked about the hot tub that was removed for construction. No one knows yet if it will be replaced. I certainly hope so since I really miss it.


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 26, 2007)

linsj said:


> I was told earlier this month when I was there that it will be for Waikikian and Lagoon Towers only since the Lagoon pool is gone and Kalia Tower has its own pool. When Lagoon had its own pool, it was exclusively for people staying there; only keys from that tower opened the gate.
> 
> I also asked about the hot tub that was removed for construction. No one knows yet if it will be replaced. I certainly hope so since I really miss it.



linsj,

I hope you are right!

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 26, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> All of this is very helpful to us...thank you!    The only other question was whether enterprise car rental is really just across the road from the entrance to HHV?



The nearest Enterprise location to HHV is the one at 1888 KALAKAUA AVE STE C107.  It is about 3-4 blocks away, i.e. about a 10 minute walk.  I think they will deliver the car to you anywhere in the city.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 28, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> - the lagoon opening is on hold for now.  It is fully visible, but is barricaded from use by a wire fence.  It is beautifully manicured and landscaped, but the water appears to be full of algae - probably not the look Hilton had in mind after spending millions of $$$ to upgrade.   Everyone says that it will open next month for sure, but in my opinion it has a pump problem that I can't imagine would be corrected that quickly.  However, I might be totally wrong.
> 
> nonutrix



I was wrong!  The Lagoon opened this afternoon (Dec. 28).  People were swimming and lounging around it as soon as the fence came down. It is like having a huge salt water, sand bottom pool.  It is beautiful!

nonutrix


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 6, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I was wrong!  The Lagoon opened this afternoon (Dec. 28).  People were swimming and lounging around it as soon as the fence came down. It is like having a huge salt water, sand bottom pool.  It is beautiful!
> 
> nonutrix


Any pictures of the Lagoon?  I won't be there until June (way too long!)


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 6, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> Any pictures of the Lagoon?  I won't be there until June (way too long!)



Yes, we took a pictures of the new lagoon and the Grand Waikikian construction to post, but then I found I didn't know how.  If someone would explain this to me, I'll post them on this thread.

Let me know.

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## jeff-linda (Jan 6, 2008)

*Jan16th -  HGVC Lagoon Tower*

 Our flight arrives 1/16th HNL at 6:30AM.  We are hoping to take a shuttle and then hang out by the pool.  We requested a higher floor on the Diamond Head Side.  We have a 1+ BD.  Any other recommendations for our unit request?


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the new Lagoon and the Grand Waikikian construction taken in late Dec. 07.

Enjoy!






nonutrix

Help!  I can't get it to show?

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 6, 2008)

jeff-linda said:


> Our flight arrives 1/16th HNL at 6:30AM.  We are hoping to take a shuttle and then hang out by the pool.  We requested a higher floor on the Diamond Head Side.  We have a 1+ BD.  Any other recommendations for our unit request?



Don't really have any recommendations.  Haven't stayed in a one br ocean view yet, only a garden view.  You'll be on a higher floor.  Oh...a thought...I guess you should ask for the front side of the building, since the back side of the building will be mostly a construction view of the new Grand Waikikiian.  At least on the other side you'll be able to enjoy the new Lagoon and _no construction_.

nonutrix


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 8, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> Here are the pictures of the new Lagoon and the Grand Waikikian construction taken in late Dec. 07.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


When I replied using "Quotes", the link appeared so I manually copied and pasted the link.  Thanks.

PS.  I don't know how to attach images.


----------



## DG001 (Jan 8, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22521892@N05/2172775290/



I could see the pictures if I followed the flickr link - so I posted it here. I hope that works!

Wanted to add - awesome picture of the lagoon - thanks a lot!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow!  The Lagoon looks great....so much nicer than when we were there.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 8, 2008)

DG001 said:


> I could see the pictures if I followed the flickr link - so I posted it here. I hope that works!
> 
> Wanted to add - awesome picture of the lagoon - thanks a lot!



Thanks for posting the link.  I never could figure out how to post the pictures directly to my post...maybe someday.

Yes, the Lagoon _is_ wonderful!  I think it will be a great place to swim for those who don't want to deal with the surf.

nonutrix


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow.  The Grand Waikikian's is tall.  Thanks for the pictures.  Would you happen to have a picture of the pool?


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 9, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> Wow.  The Grand Waikikian's is tall.  Thanks for the pictures.  Would you happen to have a picture of the pool?



Which pool do you mean?

nonutrix


----------



## Beachlady (Jan 9, 2008)

*What am I doing wrong?*

I clicked on the link for pictures, and no go.  Anyone else having problems.  Seems most of the screen is grayed out.


----------



## dmharris (Jan 9, 2008)

nonutrix, 

Go to the thread Picture of the Day and there are instructions on how to post photos.


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 9, 2008)

I've follow the instructions from "Picture of the Day" using both the icon method and typed method numerous times without success.  Still not sure what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## dmharris (Jan 9, 2008)

are you loading your photos onto a website like Photobucket?


----------



## ricoba (Jan 9, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I've follow the instructions from "Picture of the Day" using both the icon method and typed method numerous times without success.  Still not sure what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> nonutrix



I am like you.  I followed all the directions and still could not load a picture.

Then I did as Swift(Theresa) recommended and opened a Photobucket account (FREE) and used it to get pictures on to TUG & it worked great!

I have no idea why I couldn't get pictures on here without using Photobucket, but at least now I have a way to share pictures, just like this one


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 9, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> I've follow the instructions from "Picture of the Day" using both the icon method and typed method numerous times without success.  Still not sure what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> nonutrix



No idea if this is the answer but make sure that you have the img tags ( I see that you do) and that the link inside the img tags end with a ".jpg" ( I see that you don't)

So the fact that your link takes you to a website were your picture can be seen isn't the same as a link to the actual "jpg" picture.  In Rick's link above this post, his link takes you to the "jpg" picture so that why we can see it.


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 9, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> No idea if this is the answer but make sure that you have the img tags ( I see that you do) and that the link inside the img tags end with a ".jpg" ( I see that you don't)
> 
> So the fact that your link takes you to a website were your picture can be seen isn't the same as a link to the actual "jpg" picture.  In Rick's link above this post, his link takes you to the "jpg" picture so that why we can see it.



YEAH!!!  Thanks for everyone's help!  

The long and short of the story:  I finally gave up on the flickr website, and went to photobucket, as suggested.  It worked like a charm!  The "jpg" automatically showed up in the copied URL. (thanks Bill4728)

Again, thanks to everyone for working me through this!

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Jan 9, 2008)

YEAH!!!

I am like you and gave up on Picasa and Kodak Gallery, where I store online albums.  

Why don't other services make it as simple as Photobucket?


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2008)

*Jacks Dive Locker in Kona*

DH has dove with them 2X--they are top notch.  IF you have a car, snorkeling is good off the shore at Hapuna Beach.  Get there early, park, if facing ocean, walk as far right as you can--you are allowed to walk on edge of hotel property (it's beach access), then take the stone steps down (don't leave beach gear by the shore--it might wash away when you get back). Snorkel around the cove/rocks--if you go around to the right, there are a lots of sea turtles.
This is good FREE snorkeling--they rent at hotel, but bring your own gear.  

If Hilton Wakailoa still offers day passes ($80 for Bayclub when I was there) it is worth it for 1 day--they have a great pool and a fabulous snorkeling lagoon with eels, turtles, etc.  Again, free (with day pass) if you have your own gear. A-Beach (by Marriott) is the closest beach to Bay Club (free shuttle).  Is it s decent hang out for your 17 year olds--lots of kite-surfing and board sailing, some rentals. Roys is an EXCELLENT restaurant in Kings shopping area--not cheap, but good for a semi-fancy meal.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 11, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> Which pool do you mean?
> 
> nonutrix


The new timeshare pool, of course.


----------

